# Mites!



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

My two wonderful females have mites and have been scratching like crazy. I was wondering what product would be the best one to purchase to get rid of the mites.

I've heard that purchasing products that are used for birds is my best bet and to dilute it with water. Is this okay?

Thanks!

-- Sarah


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Some bird sprays with ivermectin as the main active ingredient work for mice.

Where do you live? Depending on your country, there are different options available for getting ride of mites...


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

I live in the U.S.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you go to a Tractor Supply or other farm store and buy Iver-On, which is a spray-on treatment for cattle and horses, you can use that. Dilute it 1 part Iver-On to 5 parts water, and spray it on the mice and their bedding at least weekly (twice a week won't hurt) for at least three weeks. That'll take care of mites, worms, and other parasites both internal and external. I use it every so often as a preventative as well. The only downside is cost. It's about $16 for a small bottle but since you're diluting it 1:5 anyway, one bottle can last years.


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> If you go to a Tractor Supply or other farm store and buy Iver-On, which is a spray-on treatment for cattle and horses, you can use that. Dilute it 1 part Iver-On to 5 parts water, and spray it on the mice and their bedding at least weekly (twice a week won't hurt) for at least three weeks. That'll take care of mites, worms, and other parasites both internal and external. I use it every so often as a preventative as well. The only downside is cost. It's about $16 for a small bottle but since you're diluting it 1:5 anyway, one bottle can last years.


Alrighty, thank you so much for your help 

-- Sarah


----------

